# First time HGH



## JN180 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey guys , I?m not so new this website forum . Though it?s been a minute since I?ve been on here . I guess long enough where I can?t log in and had to re register with a new screen name . It was J180 but now it?s JN180. Anyways , I?m really considering running HGH. I have no idea where or which to start with . I really really could use some advice on which to get , how much to get and who has the best priced gear in this category??? Please hit me back ASAP . I?m looking to order now !????


----------



## Pcushion (Jul 26, 2019)

Basicstero is the best I have used. Guaranteed pharmaceutical grade. We offer great prices and fast shipping. Stop by our thread and I will be glad to help with dosing protocols.


----------



## Montego (Jul 27, 2019)

JN180 said:


> Hey guys , I?m not so new this website forum . Though it?s been a minute since I?ve been on here . I guess long enough where I can?t log in and had to re register with a new screen name . It was J180 but now it?s JN180. Anyways , I?m really considering running HGH. I have no idea where or which to start with . I really really could use some advice on which to get , how much to get and who has the best priced gear in this category??? Please hit me back ASAP . I?m looking to order now !????


Look through the sponsor section at reviews from members.

There are quite a few good sources here for gh including, Ionlion, Basic, Uncle Z, PSL and so on.

Ask questions in their sub forum and you'll get some more info that you're looking for.


----------



## REHH (Jul 27, 2019)

I rep for ironlion so if you have questions I'll be happy to answer. I would suggest you start at a low dose if you've never used it before. 1-2iu.


----------

